# Ford 600



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

A recent turn of events. Normally it runs fine with the choke in the run position. But lately it started acting up. In choke run position , it runs rough or not at all but if I pull the choke full open, it runs smoothly. Is it likely plugs, points/condensor or something I haven't thought of?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

could be something with the fuel as well Glen


----------



## be0354 (Oct 11, 2017)

If choking makes it run better, most likely you have a fuel restriction. Check screen in sediment bulb on bottom of tank. Check flow at carb by removing plug from bottom. Should have a heavy flow from it. If not, check / clean screen in elbow fitting for gas line on carb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not near as good a mechanic as most on here and I'm asking for my own education. With small engines, I've seen this symptom for a clogged jet in the carb. Is that possible here? Thanks.


----------

